# Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???



## Adrian* (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo,  #h 

Wollte mal wissen was ihr so fischt, und wie ihr dazu steht....?!
Ich hab eine 3,90m Spro Premium Power X Feeder H ca.120g wg, bin sehr zufrieden mit der rute sie müsste nur ein höheres wg haben...


----------



## Rotauge (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Ich hab ne Sänger Heavy Spirit in 4,20 m, bis 160 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Bin zufrieden mit der Rute.


----------



## Sebastian Wagner (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

für Rhein, Kanäle und Long Distance: Spro Titan Team Feeder 4,20m 150gr

fürs Stillwasser: Browning Carboxy Bob Nudd Feeder 3,60m mittlere Aktion


überlege mir evtl. eine Z&K Speedfeeder oder eine Tri Cast Legend 5000 zuzulegen.


----------



## MelaS72 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Heavy Feeder Berkley Cherrywood 4,20 m WG -150 g und bin sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## Fischdödl (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Heavy Feeder Berkley Cherrywood 4,20 m WG-150 g und bin sehr zufrieden damit!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MelaS72 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

ey, Guido, ich habe dich in dem Shop aber nicht gesehen, als sie die hier im Angebot hatten


----------



## Fischdödl (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Ich glaub ich hab die auch nicht bei euch im Shop geholt|kopfkratWas haste bezahlt für deine??


----------



## MelaS72 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

War runtergesetzt auf 79,95 Euronen


----------



## Adrian* (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

die Cherrywood hat doch wg bis 250g.... |kopfkrat


----------



## MelaS72 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> die Cherrywood hat doch wg bis 250g.... |kopfkrat


 
das ist so ein klitzekleines Problem. Auf der Rute selbst steht keine WG-Angabe drauf. |kopfkrat #d  In einem Katalog von Berkley ist sie mit 150 g WG angegeben. Aber wenn sie 250g hat...noch besser :q


----------



## Fischdödl (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

ja stimmt,die hat 250 gramm Wurfgewicht.Da gab es aber eine Serie wo fälschlicherweise 150 g draufsteht,wie bei meiner.Die von Mela hat auch 250 gramm.Deswegen waren die preiswerter.


----------



## Fischdödl (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Auf meiner steht`s drauf


----------



## Adrian* (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Hab die Cherrywood letztens mal bei nem Angler am Rhein gesehn mit dem ich mich unterhalten hab, zeigt die überhaupt die bisse noch gut an??
Die kamm mir da nämlich ziemlich, jetzt mal grob ausgedrückt wie'n "prügel" vor???
Oder vertuh ich mich da so??


----------



## Rotauge (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Das ist ja dann die richtige Rute für unsere Nixfänger :q


----------



## MelaS72 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die Cherrywood letztens mal bei nem Angler am Rhein gesehn mit dem ich mich unterhalten hab, zeigt die überhaupt die bisse noch gut an??
> Die kamm mir da nämlich ziemlich, jetzt mal grob ausgedrückt wie'n "prügel" vor???
> Oder vertuh ich mich da so??


 
ich habe meine seit Anfang Mai und bis jetzt brauch ich die Fische noch nicht aus dem Wasser zu "Prügeln" 
Es liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Bei gewissen Umfeldern nehme ich die Feeder auch ungerne. Aber sie ist so mehr oder weniger n "Allrounder" von mir geworden.


----------



## MelaS72 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja dann die richtige Rute für unsere Nixfänger :q


 
Hätt ich Bescheid sagen müssen, als das Angebot hier war? Vielleicht hätte es noch Rabatt bei Mengenabnahme gegeben  #6


----------



## Adrian* (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

ja, ich hab nämlcih vor mir die cherrywood zu kaufen, kamm mir nur so vor weil die spitze ziemlich hart war...


----------



## fishmanschorsch (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ich hab nämlcih vor mir die cherrywood zu kaufen, kamm mir nur so vor weil die spitze ziemlich hart war...


 
ich habe die 4,80m - Version und den Kauf nicht bereut#6


----------



## MelaS72 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ich hab nämlcih vor mir die cherrywood zu kaufen, kamm mir nur so vor weil die spitze ziemlich hart war...


ich weiss nicht, wie die andren Cherrywoods sind, aber durch die 5 Wechselspitzen denke ich mir mal, haste ne breitgefächerte Auswahl


----------



## DerStipper (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Ich hab die VDSF Jugendrute 2004 wg von 140g steht drauf aber Angler505(Friedel) meinte das die Rute ein Körbchen mit 140g+Füllung locker werfen kann


----------



## Chris`n`roll (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

@Sebastian Wagner,
habe auch die Titanex Team heavy feeder von Spro in 4,20m, bist Du mit der Rute zufrieden? Wo nutzt du Sie und was hast du bezahlt? 
viele Grüße,
Chris


----------



## kiepenangler (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

moin moin#h , 

ich habe ne colmic wr 9 heavy feeder 3,66- 4,11 und ne zebco rhino specieal heavy feeder 3,30-3,90m. beide haben ein wg bis 120g wobei man die colmic auch bis 180g fischen kann. bin mit beiden zu frieden, obwohl die zebco etwas weich ist, was ich persönlich nicht so mag.

gruß
kiepenangler


----------



## KölnerAngler (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Ich fische seit März die Shimano Hyperloop Extra-Heavy,mit 150 Gr. Wg. Länge weiß ich im moment nicht. Glaub 3,60 könnte aber auch 4,20 sein, mit 2 Feederspitzen 
(3 und 4 oz) bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Grüße 

KölnerAngler


----------



## Fischdödl (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die Cherrywood letztens mal bei nem Angler am Rhein gesehn mit dem ich mich unterhalten hab, zeigt die überhaupt die bisse noch gut an??
> Die kamm mir da nämlich ziemlich, jetzt mal grob ausgedrückt wie'n "prügel" vor???
> Oder vertuh ich mich da so??



Also ich habe mit meiner so viel Fisch aus dem Rhein gezogen wie mit keiner anderen.Vom Rotauge über die Barbe bis hin zum Aal.Ich habe noch drei andere Feeder,aber die kommen bei weitem nicht an die Cherrywood ran#6


----------



## Sebastian Wagner (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

@Chris Rock`n`Roll:

die Spro Titanex ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit der Spro Titan Team Feeder. Die Spro Titan Team Feeder hat einen deutlich hochwertigeren Kohlefaserblank. Mit Ihr wurden bekannte internationale Feederwettkämpfe gewonnen. Der Neupreis lag bei knapp unter 400,- Euro. Habe sie gebraucht für 200,- Euro erworben. Bin mit der Rute sehr zufrieden. Fische sie in Kombination mit einer Tica Dolphin und 25er Mono im Rhein.


----------



## Achim_68 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Zebco G-TECH Cool Heavy Feeder Rute WG 50 - 180 Gr. - habe ich günstig bei ebay geschossen. Sobald diie Barbenschonzeit um ist gehts los......... mal sehen was die taugt. Als Rolle werd ich wohl ne kleine Baitrunner anschrauben - ich weiss nur noch nicht, was ich für ne Kordel draufpacken soll!? 


Irgendwelche Vorschläge????


----------



## Adrian* (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Ich fische im rhein mit 25er mono, geflochtene schnur nehm ich zum Feedern nicht mehr...


----------



## Garfield0815 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

ich hab `ne Balzer Magna PowerfeederS 4,20m und 240g Wg.
Zusätzlich noch diverse Medium Feederruten, wo ich die Marken gerade nicht auswendig weiß, weil ich die Ruten nicht zuhause lagere.


----------



## TobiTheFischer (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Ich habe eine Rhino DF Feeder super Rute und eine von Ron Topson nur leíder bekommt mann sie ersatzspitzen sehr schlecht nach.


----------



## Ralle76 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Shimano Hyperloop Feeder 3,90m/Wg. -150Gr.
Browning Syntec Feeder 3,90m(4,20m)/Wg. -180Gr.
Yad "New Castle" light Feeder 3,60m/ Wg. -60Gr.


----------



## Adrian* (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

bist du mit der shimano zufrieden??


----------



## sibirjak (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

2xBrowning Syntec Feeder XXL 3,90m(4,20m)/Wg. -180G super zufrieden. Forher hatte ich Shimano Hyperloop Feeder 3,90m/Wg. -150Gr, aber für Rhein ist die Rute zuweich.


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> Heavy Feeder Berkley Cherrywood 4,20 m WG -150 g und bin sehr zufrieden damit!


 
ich habe zwei davon in 4,50 bis 200gr, kann nicht klagen


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

-necom feeder 3,30 
-zebco heavy feeder 3,90 (wahnsinniges rückrad aber ein wenig zu schwer)
-quantum feeder 3,70 (erstklassig)
-kogha feeder 3,90 (wirklich gute rute nur ein kleinen Tick zu schwer)


----------



## lector (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Ich fische auch seit zwei Jahren 2x die Shimano Hyperloop Extra-Heavy 150 Gr. mit einer Länge von 4,05m (3,90 steht zwar drauf ist aber 4,05 lang).

Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, und mir ist sie keineswegs zu weich für den Rhein. Sie hat eine Super Aktion und ist vergleichbar mit den anderen Prügeln sehr Schlank und schnell. Körbe mit 150 Gr. und Füllung gehen bei mir ohne Probleme richtung Horizont. Zudem besitzt Sie eine perfekte Bissanzeige.

Preis=ca. 60 Euro, Empfl. VK 100 Euro


----------



## Wedaufischer (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*



> -kogha feeder 3,90 (wirklich gute rute nur ein kleinen Tick zu schwer)


Ist doch kein Problem, oder? Die hältman ja nicht ewig in der Hand. Wichtig ist, dass man ausreichend Spitzen dabei hat.

Ich besitze 2x Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder 4,2m WG -180gr, 1x Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder 3,9m WG -180gr und 2x Balzer Princess Power FeederS  4,40m WG -240g.


----------



## Jan-r (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Im Moment fische ich die Shadow-x-Force von Spro in 4.20 und nem Wurfgewicht -150g und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Franky (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Moin... Ich angel mit der Milo NewEra Xtrastrong (3,90 m, 180 g WG) - gibts nicht mehr, aber ein Sahneteilchen... Einziger Nachteil: ich muss mir noch ne weichere Spitze zulegen....


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Ich hab zwei Balzer Maga Spezial Feeder (in der aktuellen Blinker) und bin super zufrieden! Ganz tolle Ruten und die Spezialbissanzeiger sind klasse!


----------



## Blackfoot (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Habe eine SPRO 3,30m mit Wg 80g.Reicht für die Ilm und Saale voll aus.

Gruss Blackfoot!


----------



## FLiTsChE (18. September 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Ich habe die SPRO Dyno SF Feeder MH in 3,60m und 3,90m mit einem Wg von 90gr...bin auch super zufrieden mit den Ruten. Ich angel hauptsächlich an Kanäle und an der Lippe von da her reicht das Wg allemal!!!

Petri FLiTsChE


----------



## angler_boy (18. September 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

(Heavy Feeder Berkley Cherrywood 4,20 m WG -150 g)wie teuer ist diese rute und wop kann man sie kaufen?gruß anglerboy!


----------



## kiepenangler (18. September 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

moin!
hab ne colmic wr9 heavy feeder 3,66-4,11m wg bis 120g, ne zebco rhino df 3,90m wg bis 120g und browning syntec 3,60 wg bis 100g.


----------



## Marlow (18. September 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Servus,

ich benutze die Heavy Feeder Berkley Cherrywood 4,80 mit 250wg,
die verwende ich als allrounder meist mit Selbsthakmontage als Zweitrute beim Stippen und mach fast alles damit, sehr zufrieden, würde ich wieder kaufen. Nur musste ich zum Anfang erst mal Mut fassen bei mehr als 150gramm WG voll durchzuziehen.  :g 

best regards Mike


----------



## hechthunter87 (18. September 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Ich habe keine Feeder Rute, überleg mir aber eine zu kaufen!
Soweit ich weiß, haben Feederruten wechselbare Spitzen die sehr dünn sind???
Wie soll man dann 200g werfen können? Die muss sich ja zum Kreis biegen?


----------



## kiepenangler (18. September 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*



			
				hechthunter87 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keine Feeder Rute, überleg mir aber eine zu kaufen!
> Soweit ich weiß, haben Feederruten wechselbare Spitzen die sehr dünn sind???
> Wie soll man dann 200g werfen können? Die muss sich ja zum Kreis biegen?


 
die spitzen dienen nur zur bissanzeige! die ruten haben ein sehr starkes rückrad und das arbeitet beim wurf.


----------



## Sveni90 (18. September 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

ich habe ein shimano beastmaster feeder in 4.20 mit 150wfg der futterkorb würde garnicht  mehr aufhören zu fliegen wenn ich nicht langsam abbremsen würde.


----------



## EgoZocker (18. September 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Ich habe eine Shimano Catana Heavy-Feederrute (3,9m und einem Wurfgewicht bis 110g). Bin voll zufrieden damit, kann ich nur empfehlen #6


----------



## Invader (18. September 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Hab die Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder 150g 3,9m und ne Browning Syntec 3,3m 80g allerdings ist fast unbrauchbar (ab 40g Körben) weil die so ein weiches Rückgrad besitzt.


----------



## zander55 (18. September 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

ich fische eine Shimano Catana AX Extra Heavy Carp Feeder in 3,6m (Wurfgewicht bis 150g) mit drei Wechselspitzen von 3oz, 4oz und 5oz. Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Rute, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Brassenkönig (18. September 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Für das leichte Feederangeln habe ich die billige Silverman Feeder. Das ist echt ´ne gute Rute #6 . Sie war für 24 € richtig günstig und die Qualität ist auch nicht so schlecht, wie viele Angler behaupten. Ich habe damit schon dutzende Brassen bis 60 cm rausgeholt. Für Körbe ab 30 gr. benutze ich die Skorpion Avantgarde Feeder MH . Die Skorpion nehme ich sogar zum Aal/Buttangeln |supergri .


----------



## Bergsieger (18. September 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Hi
Ich fische einmal die cormoran Speciland sowie die browning Syntec feeder.Wurfgewichte weiß ich leider nicht aus dem Kopf.Aber beide sehr zu empfehlen.

MfG


----------



## No Kill CARP (18. September 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Hi ich fische die Shimano Technium heavy feeder "sau gute rute"

grus,kevin


----------



## Aali-Barba (18. September 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

2 Stck. Shimano Beast Master Carpfeeder 3,66 Länge 150 g WG mit drei Spitzen 3/4/5 Oz und bin hochzufrieden.  


Irgendwie der absolute Allrounder, ob nun am Rhein, am See oder im Forellenpuff, ob Aal auf Grund.

Die geringe Länge habe ich deswegen gewählt, weil am Vereinsgewässer leider längere Ruten wegen des Baumbestandes noch mehr Palaver machen würden als die relativ kurzen 3,66-er aber die Multirange Ausführung von Shimano hatte leider nur 110 g Wg.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (19. September 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

2x Berkeley Cherrywood in 4,80m - bin super zufrieden damit :l


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. September 2005)

*AW: Was für Feederruten habt ihr....???*

Ich besitze die Balzer Dream Tackle Onyx Spezial Feeder. Sie hat ein Wurfgewicht von bis zu 90g. Mit der leichtesten Spitze kann man leider nicht viel mehr als 15g werfen. Mit der mittleren bis zu 40g und mit der härtetsten eben bis zu 90g. Das is ne super Rute für das leichte bis mittlere Feederfischen. Sie hat 66€ gekostet.


----------

